# Teaching your rats to swim??



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone done this or do this?

I read a lot about rats everywhere I can and I've read a decent amount about swimming (if your rat is interested) as being a great activity for them because they can be easily over heated and it's not only fun but cooling on hot days. I live in Florida and it's already in the 90's here so I was thinking about giving it a try. My husband thinks I've finally lost it.. so I'm just curious.. has anyone taught their rats to swim. Is it safe? I don't believe everything I read which is why I'd like some first hand accounts. I don't want to put them in any danger. Obviously I wouldn't toss them in the pool or anything, maybe fill the tub with an inch of water with an "island" and let them go in if they want?

I bathed them when I brought them home because they smelled a lot like urine. I haven't had a problem with stink since I bathed them, they're very clean. They seemed to be playful in the water so I don't think they're afraid.

Any stories or first hand accounts?


----------



## nikkisrats (Apr 17, 2009)

So funny as I have been thinking the same thing myself.. I hear that they will go fishing for peas.... I got a big dish bin and plan on puttin a layer of peas on the bottom, with just a bit of water and a brick for an island.. Then over a couple days make the water a bit deeper.. It is supposed to be crappy here all week, but when it gets warmer I am defiantely trying it! I am in PA...


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2009)

I've never tried it but there's a great youtube video on introducing rats to water-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7end071b3zA


----------



## sparrow (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually bought one of those paint roller pans and some stones at the dollar store a few nights ago. I came home, washed everything, and added water and yogies (at the time that was all I felt like getting... next time I'll add peas, etc.). My boys weren't that interested at first, but I led them to the water with a yogie and then showed them me dropping it into the water. 

Eventually they were rooting around in the stones and pulling out yogies. Actually, my Willow was even grabbing the stones thinking they were the greatest thing, and running off to stash them 

They liked it so much that I actually cleared an area in their critter nation and left the pan in their cage overnight. The next time, I'll add some more water and different treats- it was definitely fun to watch!


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

Corrie, thanks for posting that video! I loved it! My son was sitting here giggling the whole time. I think we're going to pick up some stuff today and give it a whirl!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks like a fun training. is it OK to get water in their ears?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

begoodtoanimals said:


> That looks like a fun training. is it OK to get water in their ears?


I think that's meant to be avoided. I'm sure I've read it could cause an ear infection... I may be wrong about it causing illness, but best to avoid it.


----------



## xojesse (Apr 13, 2009)

There's a video on youtube by the same person who posted the one linked above and the rat dives underwater willingly and is having a blast. I wonder if this is bad for them.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Some rats naturally live in water ... so I wouldn't imagine water would be a problem, as long as you avoid the activities for older or infirm rats who may not be able to clean their ears effectively afterwards. Unless of course, you do it for them afterwards


----------



## bethany (Mar 24, 2009)

Sounds like fun if they're into it!


----------

